# Green Severums



## steve3472000 (Dec 23, 2005)

hello, i was wondering if someone could help me out with severum fry. i currently have about 500 eggs that are in the process of hatching, i mean within the next 2 hours they will be out. the eggs are shaking like crazy. my question is what am i gonna feed something that small? i mean they are tiny. [there are a couple out already] anyway i have a 110 gallon tank with frontosa and 3 green severum that we just bought and put in there. they did not waste anytime. were talking about a week in the new tank and boom there are eggs. so i took out the rock and put it in a 10 gallon raised the temp and added a airstone. any help would be great.

thanks steve


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey that's pretty cool they spawned so soon. You must have had the perfect conditions from day 1. Actually whats your ph because frontosa like hard and alkaline water whereas severums like soft and acidic water. Though I read that alot of people even have luck with them in water of a neutral ph & moderately hard water. Anyways you probally wanna feed them freshly hatched brine shrimp.


----------



## steve3472000 (Dec 23, 2005)

Something That Small Will Eat That? Yeah We Bought Them And Put Them In The Tank With The Fronts. The Ph Is A Little Over 8 But It Seems The Severums Love It.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

YUP. That's what alot of people feed their baby fry. Now of course you'll need baby brine shrimp. So if you get you a brine shrimp hatchery that would be great. I believe they're under $15 the eggs hatch in like a day or 2.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

The fry are gonna absorb their egg sacs for the next 3-5 days, once they become free swimming (after the egg sac is absorbed) you should be able to feed them crushed flakes and micro worms. Hikari makes a very tiny food for fry, I have used this on several occasions, just basically put it between your fingers and crush while you put it in. If you have a larger lfs in your area you may be able to find a product called liquifry, it's made by Interpet. And the last thing I can think of for feeding tiny fry is boiled egg yolk, don't feed alot at a time as it can foul the water pretty quickly but it's very good for them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Tetra _firstbites_ are good, its like proper powdery crushed flake food, that works well


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes, also Wardley Small Fry it's a liquid alot like Liquifry. I don't like the firstbites and similar because you can just tak regular flakes and crush them up yourself


----------

